# Jr. Pens Un-Capping



## bikenstock (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello all:
    I have started penturning this year.  I did a few of the Berea Parker Duofold fountain pen copy (aka Flat Top, Americana, etc) and like them fine except that they un-cap (de-cap? disencap?) [:0] themselves in a pocket or purse and leak.  I got around to trying the CSUSA Jr. pens last week (Jr. Gent and Retro), and they are pretty and assemble well, but I have already caught them uncapping themselves in my shirt pocket.  I thought the metal-to-plastic threads might hold better than the metal-to-metal Flat-tops, but they pop apart just like the Bereas.  PSI addresses this with o-rings which seem to work fairly well.  I was planning to try the CSUSA Statesman next, but I won't if it is prone to uncap the same way.  Hoping for your vastly greater experience and any work-arounds on these otherwise nice FPs.  Thanks.
Don French


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2007)

I use small black O-rings on all my Barons, Jr Gents & Jr Statesman pens. Certainly stops uncapping when in your shirt pocket.

And welcome to the group!


----------



## R2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the frustration Don.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't remember, what size O-rings do you get?


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 13, 2007)

I can remember either but I bought a bunch of them


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 13, 2007)

They are from PlumbMaster, Inc. in Concordville, PA, part #35761.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 13, 2007)

Damn Lou, I'll bet you know who was on the grassy knoll too!![8D]


----------



## gketell (Dec 13, 2007)

Too bad you can't search their site by part number.  Well, that is presuming that PlumbMaster.com is the same PlumbMaster.

GK


----------



## ashaw (Dec 14, 2007)

One thing I have done on all of my pens is glue the trim ring onto the barrel.  The press the thread part of the couple to 1/32" to the trim ring.  This allows the threads from the cap to bottom out.  So far so good.  Now if I can figure how the stop the nib retainer from doing the same thing..


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2007)

There used to be an IAP member who sold the o-rings in reasonable quantities.  If you buy them from the Internet you will probably have to buy a min. order.....maybe 100, maybe more and pay a big shipping fee.

I'll see if I can find the old post.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know if the o-rings are still available; but here is a link to the thread where they were offered.  25 o-rings for $3.15 and a self addressed stamped envelope. 

FYI, it is a number 47 o-ring.


O-RINGS


----------



## bikenstock (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the tips!  Looks like o-rings are the consensus as the fix.  Do the big FPs like the CSUSA Statesman and the Gent need them too?  I have also made a few Churchills (7 or so) and they do not have this self-decapping problem so far.  Is that due to plastic-to-plastic on the threads?  Thanks again!
Don French


----------



## Ligget (Dec 14, 2007)

Don I am not sure as I have only done the Jr versions, but would think they will have similar problem.


----------



## Aderhammer (Dec 14, 2007)

Hehe i know your frustrations, two pants gone bad!  i'll check to see if maybe my local sears carries the o rings before buying off the internet


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2007)

This is one of the reasons that many pen collectors turn up their noses at many kit pens.  Can't say for sure; but I doubt that you will find too many O-rings on the pens of most collectors.

You can gussy up a kit pen all you like; but the guts are still just a cheap and in many cases ill-performing Chinese knock-off.  Hell, the kit manufacturers still can't seem to make a click pen that works as well as a Bic from Wal-Mart.


----------

